# puddle monster



## lizheaemma (Apr 16, 2005)

It's all fun and games untill you start thowing things from the bottom of the puddle at mommy while she is trying to take your picture!


----------



## Meysha (Apr 17, 2005)

ha ha ha! ahh that's great. looks like something out of a horror movie especially with that big stick.


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 19, 2005)

hahaha it's great! exactly! I agree with Meysha! Like a horror scene!


----------

